# Internet in denia



## dollyc (Mar 18, 2015)

It's looking likely that I'll make the move to Denia in September, can anyone advise on the best internet providers/deals in that area.I don't need phone calls just internet. Thanks


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Suppose it depends what you mean by "best"...best price may not mean best service.
And a lot will depend if you wand it via landline (ADSL), or wireless provider (and if you are in line of sight to the masts).
Telitec, Europa, Ornage, Vodaphone (and maybe even Movistar) all do internet only systems.
There is also a shop in Denia (PC Star...???) that provides internet only to the Denai area...


----------

